# Moje serce jest twoje.



## moh07

Please translate the following
Mój serce jest twój
Thank you kindly for all your help


----------



## GyörgyMS

Hi moh07,

Moje serce jest twoje.

My heart is yours.

GyörgyMS


----------



## Athaulf

GyörgyMS said:


> Moje serce jest twoje.
> 
> My heart is yours.



Interestingly, if you translate it as "my heart is thine," all four words are actually cognates from Proto-Indo-European.


----------



## beclija

Are you saying it's a stupid question? *g*


----------



## AndrzejR

It is better to say: _Moje serce należy do Ciebie_.

My heart belongs to you.


----------



## El Torero

how about:
Moje serce, moja dusza i ciało zawsze było jest i będzie tylko Twoje. 
My heart, soul and body was, is and always will be only yours.


----------



## Jana337

This thread spawned a new one.


----------



## AguAmor

El Torero said:


> how about:
> Moje serce, moja dusza i ciało zawsze było jest i będzie tylko Twoje.
> My heart, soul and body was, is and always will be only yours.



Someone can think that it is fool.
But for my it is a very good sentence (simple but good), because we can learn a little more about Polish grammar. It is very dificult. 

Thank you. Have a nice day!


----------



## Ben Jamin

AguAmor said:


> Someone can think that it is fool.
> But for my it is a very good sentence (simple but good), because we can learn a little more about Polish grammar. It is very dificult.


 Not so much different from Spanish, though:
(el) corazón mio es tuyo
(la) alma mia es tuya
The main difference is that Polish has three genders and Spanish only two.


----------



## Slovianka

"*Moje serce pełne Ciebie*, #My heart is full of you 
moje serce jest Twoje, #My heart is yours
jak długo/ile godzin/ nie widziałem Cię już nawet nie wiem, # I can't even remember for how long/how many hours/  I haven't seen you now
ale wiem, że zawsze będziemy we dwoje" # But I know we'll always be together

- a piece of a song by Tomek Lipiński


----------

